# St. Thomas - Road Town Ferry Service



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Instead of flying directly into Beef Island as on our previous trips down to the BVI, we'll be flying into St Thomas our next one, it's about half the cost, including ferry service!

The next decision is to pick the ferry company. It seems that there can be problems with all of them when it comes to service and schedules. Any one more dependable than the others?


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

We've found Road Town Fast Ferry too be reliable and they have arrangements with Mooring, Footloose and Conch (maybe others?). Of course our sample size is small - anyone else??


----------



## Maytrix (Jan 17, 2011)

Your best bet is to not buy tickets until you are there. Buy them for the next ferry that is leaving - this way you aren't sitting around waiting and can take the next ferry.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Maytrix said:


> Your best bet is to not buy tickets until you are there. Buy them for the next ferry that is leaving - this way you aren't sitting around waiting and can take the next ferry.


Are there always taxis available to take you to the charter base/airport from the ferry terminal?


----------



## Maytrix (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think you'll have a problem getting a taxi. The 2 times we've taken the ferry we did pre-pay, but we're not going to if we take it again. Last time, we could have been on a different ferry and left earlier, but we had our pre-paid tickets so we had to wait.


----------



## bbarnewolt (Jul 16, 2001)

Road Town Fast Ferry has worked very well for us on numerous occasions. Just check the schedule carefully.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

bbarnewolt said:


> Road Town Fast Ferry has worked very well for us on numerous occasions. Just check the schedule carefully.


Sounds like Fast Ferry is the way to go. I'm trying not to over think this since in the Islands, anything can change at a moments notice. Much like American Airlines who already has changed flight times and routes 2X on us for 2 different itineraries. Maybe after they emerge from bankruptcy, they should change their name to "IslandAir"....


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Another thumbs up for Fast Ferry. 

The guys with open air bus like taxis are always waiting for arriving flights to bring you downtown, where the Ferry docks. We kill time seeing the spectacle of St T merchants. Hate it actually.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

BoxedUp said:


> I'm trying not to over think this since in the Islands, anything can change at a moments notice. Much like American Airlines who already has changed flight times and routes 2X on us for 2 different itineraries. Maybe after they emerge from bankruptcy, they should change their name to "IslandAir"....


American fly non-stop from Boston and New York, during high season and then drop most (all?) of those flights, usually mid-April. (Nobody seems to fly non-stop from D.C.) Last year we went in April and were able to fly non-stop on the way there but not on the way back. And the U.K. contingent had to return via Chicago when the two St. Thomas - JFK flights were combined and the new flight left before the ferry arrived. This year we are going in early May and there are no non-stops to be had. Routing via Miami seems stable. Where is Jet Blue when you need them?

BTW has anybody purchased the combined Taxi/Ferry ticket and had them hold the ferry because the flight was late? I just wonder if it actually works.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Geoff54 said:


> BTW has anybody purchased the combined Taxi/Ferry ticket and had them hold the ferry because the flight was late? I just wonder if it actually works.


The above! Not going to happen.

Just get a taxi [there will be plenty] to the ferry dock and buy a ticket on the next ferry [ ASK around don't believe the ticket agent ] .


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have used the prepaid taxi/ferry and would not do it again, at least not the prepaid taxi. It seems very confusing to them that you are already paid. Either that or they are simply trying to take advantage. I just said no firmly and they backed off. Corruption is a sport on St Thomas. 

Also, i just remembered a taxi that we once took at night to go to dinner on St T. It was a more typical mini-van. The driver had a co-pilot, which seemed odd. Then they tried to sell us drugs and were giving us a hard time for saying no. While there are drugs in the BVI too, I've never had that happen there.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Geoff54 said:


> This year we are going in early May and there are no non-stops to be had. Routing via Miami seems stable. Where is Jet Blue when you need them?


If you can't fly non-stop into St Thomas, was flying into Beef Island a viable alternative for you? That would take the ferry out of the equation. As previously mentioned, we used to take that route but at the present, the $$$ cost or lack of FF seats made it unattainable.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> I have used the prepaid taxi/ferry and would not do it again, at least not the prepaid taxi. It seems very confusing to them that you are already paid. Either that or they are simply trying to take advantage. I just said no firmly and they backed off. Corruption is a sport on St Thomas.


Did you have any supporting documentation with you to show that you had prepaid?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

BoxedUp said:


> Did you have any supporting documentation with you to show that you had prepaid?


I may have had an invoice from the company that booked it for us that showed it was paid, but do not ever recall getting a ticket of any kind.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I have followed this thread with interest because Sunsail recommends that we prepay through them for the taxi and ferry. At this point, since our plane gets to St. T. in time for the last ferry, I think that's the only reason that I'd prepay, so that we don't have to waste time in line buying a ticket.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

BoxedUp said:


> If you can't fly non-stop into St Thomas, was flying into Beef Island a viable alternative for you? That would take the ferry out of the equation. As previously mentioned, we used to take that route but at the present, the $$$ cost or lack of FF seats made it unattainable.


Mainly an issue of cost, although friends who have flown via San Juan tell me that the puddle jumpers are at least as unreliable (time wise) as the ferries.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

DRFerron said:


> I have followed this thread with interest because Sunsail recommends that we prepay through them for the taxi and ferry. At this point, since our plane gets to St. T. in time for the last ferry, I think that's the only reason that I'd prepay, so that we don't have to waste time in line buying a ticket.


That kind of schedule worries me down there. If either the flight or taxi are late and you miss that final ferry, you are stuck without a hotel in STT. That place loves people who are stuck. I've always booked long boring layovers. Beer, lunch, walking are always good if I stay on time.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

DRFerron said:


> I have followed this thread with interest because Sunsail recommends that we prepay through them for the taxi and ferry. At this point, since our plane gets to St. T. in time for the last ferry, I think that's the only reason that I'd prepay, so that we don't have to waste time in line buying a ticket.


We did the combined ticket last year but as you pick the tickets up at the ferry, it doesn't save any time. The St.Thomas end worked great but at Road Town the driver wasn't there. We finally got him to answer his phone and he sorted it out with another driver who was there. We are not going to buy combined tickets this year unless someone says that the "we'll hold the ferry for you" feature actually works, which I have always suspicious of anyway. As long as the flight is ontime, we'll still have plenty of time for a dockside pain killer while we wait.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> That kind of schedule worries me down there. If either the flight or taxi are late and you miss that final ferry, you are stuck without a hotel in STT. That place loves people who are stuck. I've always booked long boring layovers. Beer, lunch, walking are always good if I stay on time.


If you miss the regular ferry there is sometimes a 9:00pm ferry from Red Hook. It is only Thursday-Sunday and doesn't always run but it's worth remembering if you get stuck.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks, Geoff. That's great to know.


----------



## decatur1945 (Jan 31, 2007)

I had always flown into Beef Island, but the last trip decided to fly into St T, get taxi and take ferry. Trouble was that, the flight didn't get there early enough to ensure getting the last ferry, and as someone said above, not a good idea to be "stuck" in St T. So we stayed in a somewhat shabby hotel, can't remember the name. I think unless there was a significant cost difference, I'd try to fly into Beef Island. 

One time on a return trip, ended up having a day or 2 extra and stayed at a small place right next to the airport, decent place, clean, decent food. I actually enjoyed that, right on the beach, restful and comfortable. Although as I recall, quite expensive.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

decatur1945 said:


> I think unless there was a significant cost difference, I'd try to fly into Beef Island.


How about 2X the cost of flying into STT! (from NY Metro area that is)

Well, thanks to all that have contributed to this thread and the most recent experience that Donna had with Road Town Fast Ferry, we just made our pre-paid arrangements with Sunsail for the round trip ferry/taxi service to Road Town. We're scheduled to arrive STT just after noon (no chance for the noon ferry) so we're pretty confident that we'll be on the 4:15PM ferry to Road Town, will give us a chance to grab a bite to eat and as long as I can keep the Admiral out of her favorite jewelery store on St T., we should have no problem catching the ferry.


----------



## Giantjunk (Feb 2, 2011)

Geoff54 said:


> American fly non-stop from Boston and New York, during high season and then drop most (all?) of those flights, usually mid-April. (Nobody seems to fly non-stop from D.C.) Last year we went in April and were able to fly non-stop on the way there but not on the way back.


In early April '12 we flew down on a Wed from IAD to STT on American through Miami and back on United/Continental non-stop on a Sunday. I think United operates a weekly non-stop down and back on Sundays from IAD.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Beyond the premium to fly into Beef Island, there are very few direct flights to it. Certainly, not like there are to STT. That can just trade the ferry connection issue, for a flight connection issue.

However, most connect in Puerto Rico, that I'm aware of. If you had to get stuck missing a connection, I think I might rather be stuck there than on STT.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

BoxedUp said:


> How about 2X the cost of flying into STT! (from NY Metro area that is)
> 
> Well, thanks to all that have contributed to this thread and the most recent experience that Donna had with Road Town Fast Ferry, we just made our pre-paid arrangements with Sunsail for the round trip ferry/taxi service to Road Town. We're scheduled to arrive STT just after noon (no chance for the noon ferry) so we're pretty confident that we'll be on the 4:15PM ferry to Road Town, will give us a chance to grab a bite to eat and as long as I can keep the Admiral out of her favorite jewelery store on St T., we should have no problem catching the ferry.


Your ticket will get you on any RTFF that's leaving. It isn't specific to a time. We arrived at the ferry terminal early for the 4:15 ferry and were herded on to the next one that was leaving (which didn't appear to be any of the scheduled times). Perhaps it wasn't filled. But we ended up getting to Tortola way ahead of schedule.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Flight schedules to STT from here are tough. The earliest arriving flight is uncomfortably close to departure time of the last ferry. Therefore over many trips we drifted to always flying into San Juan. We then spent the night in the motel in the terminal building in San Juan. We then caught the first flight out the next morning to Beef Island. Arrived fresh in Tortola, on "Island Time" with a whole day to get the boat organized, etc. 
The motel is nothing special, but it is in the terminal building, so no hassle with taxis, etc. Two problems: if you arrive late evening, the airport restaurants (ugh) will be closed. Luggage. Smart move is to check luggage through to Beef Island. That means you will have to put a change of linen in your carry on.


----------



## tombesore (May 24, 2011)

I flew American Airlines from Miami to St. Thomas a couple of weeks ago, arranging to arrive in about 1pm. Unfortunately, our plane developed technical problems and had to return to Miami. They got us back to St. Thomas just in time to miss the last ferry.

As I was in the cab with twelve complete strangers headed to town, one affable fellow named Bruno suggested that I spend the night with him! Despite the danger of agreeing to this, I decided to throw caution to the wind and take him up on his offer! Best decision I ever made as we had a terrific time. I bought him a meal at the local pub and he put me up in his hillside apartment overlooking the bay at no charge. We were both on the phone to our significant other warning of our imminent death at the hands of the other!

Sometimes you just punt and rely in the goodness of humanity and a little good Karma! If anyone ever needs some great Italian Gloves in St. Thomas, I highly recommend Bruno's Olga Gloves in the Palm Passage shopping center. 

The next morning I caught the first Roadtown Fast Ferry out of Charlotte Amalie and had a fine trip over to Tortola where a quick shot through customs and many taxi's awaited my arrival!


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

I’m a bit late in posting this but we also had technical problems with our American flight from Miami on May 5th (trend here?) and missed the 4:15 ferry along with a whole bunch of other folk. I called Fast Ferry and the 4:15 had left at 4:45. Although we could have caught the 9:00pm from Red Hook, someone called Native Son and, when they heard that there were a bunch of us (someone said forty but I think it was actually less), they held the 5 o’clock ferry until we all got there. So we all piled into taxi vans to Red Hook and the ferry actually left just after 6:00. Of course we “lost” the prepaid fare on Fast Ferry but at least we arrived at a reasonable time. 
So I’ve changed my mind and think TQA has the best approach – next time I will take the timetables and phone numbers for all the ferries and just get on the next one.


----------

